# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  Autorizadas 20 obras de emergencia para hacer frente a la sequía en las cuencas del Júcar y Segura

## Jonasino

> l Consejo de Ministros ha autorizado, a propuesta del Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, 20 actuaciones de emergencia para garantizar el suministro de agua en las cuencas hidrográficas del Júcar y del Segura.
> 
> Tanto las 8 actuaciones que tienen como marco la demarcación del Júcar, como las 12 que se llevan a cabo en la del Segura, forman parte de las medidas aprobadas por el Gobierno para hacer frente a la situación de sequía declarada en ambas cuencas hidrográficas. Cuentan con una inversión superior a los 40 millones de euros. 
> Actuaciones de emergencia en la CH del Seguro
> 
> Las actuaciones en la Cuenca Hidrográfica del Segura son:
> 
>     Mejora, puesta a punto y explotación de la batería estratégica de sondeos para la disposición de caudales con destino a la Demarcación Hidrográfica del Segura. 
>     Control de aprovechamientos en la situación de sequía declarada en la Demarcación Hidrográfica del Segura.
> ...


Fuente: iagua

----------

